# Louisville KY RPG seeks a few good RPers



## WorldOfEmpire (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm a veteran DM (my initials are actually D.M., therefore, I call myself 'the DM' rather than the more common 'GM') who has been running the same continuing, original fantasy RPG, World Of Empire, since 1986. I moved to Louisville, KY in 2005 and have had trouble finding reliable gamers down here.

My world is entirely original and uses an original, non D&D, skill based system, which seems to freak a lot of people out. It's a very complex, intricately detailed world, with well developed internal societies and history that incorporates a great deal of atmosphere and intrigue. Magic and psionics both exist and have complex, very workable (long playtested) and very unique rules systems. There are no character classes; a character may attempt to learn any skill they have the statistics to qualify for. There are many different non-human races as well as human sub-races (if you search for my name on Google, you'll come up with, eventually, a listing for an article I wrote for ROLEPLAYER years ago that lists some of the human subraces in my world). There are many different professional guilds, Temples, fighting arts systems (armed and unarmed), and various other specialized backgrounds a character can play, some of the most popular of which, over the years, have been Knight of Ona-Tengu, Honan Warrior, Shoito fighter, Sword of the Sisterhood, and the Kinship.

I'm a tough and demanding DM, both of myself and of my players. I expect players to show up for every session or have a good reason why they can't make it, which is one thing that has been a problem with keeping players... most gamers just don't want to commit to a regular RPG if the weather is nice outside. My game is also rather adult... I've had 15 year old players, but they've been pretty mature; the scenarios are always very violent, the game world is often very grim and nasty, and sexual content does come up.

Beyond expecting people to show up every week on time (something many gamers don't seem to be able to deal with) I also expect people to run their characters more or less heroically. There are no alignments in my game, but I expect people to actually <i>roleplay</i> in my system, instead of simply having your player character do whatever the frick you feel like at any given time. I've had gamers play evil characters in the past; it never goes well. My world is a difficult, mean, nasty one, where people are only just barely starting to emerge from savagery into civilization and learn about things like 'law'. It's a world that needs heroes, and that's the PCs' job.

For more information on the world, check out
World of Empire Fantasy Roleplaying Game

And if anyone in the Louisville KY area is interested, email me at
docnebula@gmail.com


----------



## physicscarp (Jan 11, 2009)

I wish you the best of luck in your search for players. I lived in Louisville from 2005-07 while working on my M.S. and I had the exact same problem you did. The gamers in the area are very noncommittal and there seems to be a lot of bad blood between many of them, so drama shows up at the table when you least expect it. If you haven't checked it out yet, you could visit LouisvilleRPG.com. A bunch of gamers hang out there, but I can't promise they are the kind that will fix your problem.

Happy hunting!


----------

